# Help me fix my lan. I think I need a static route?



## Fahrvergnuugen (May 27, 2002)

here is the situation:

I have a netgear fs 105 switch with three computers plugged into it [100 base t]. Then I have the cable modem plugged into the uplink port of the switch. Our cable provider gives us 3 IP addresses, so all three computers have "real" IPs. All of the computers are configured to use DHCP as well.

The problem is when i go to transfer a file within the LAN [afp, ftp, etc] I am stuck at 40 k/s because the traffic is routed out to the internet first [my outgoing bandwidth is capped at 40k/s]. The gateway for all of the machines is not on the lan and we do not have our own subnet.

I know it could be solved by getting a router / gateway but I don't want to spend the money. On top of that, it's nice having all the machines with their own non 192.168.x.x IP.

Is there a way to create static routes between the three local machines so that I can move files at 10Mb/s instead of 40Kb/s? Kilowatt also suggested binding 192.168.x.x addresses using ifconfig to the ethernet cards, but I'm not sure how this would work... Any help?


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (May 27, 2002)

Kilowatt...you rule.

Kilo showed me how to add another IP address to the ethernet cards in the macs:



> ifconfig en0 alias 192.168.1.101 255.255.255.0



do this for all of the machines on the switch and now they have a local subnet mask. When I connect via AFP://192.168.1.xxx it is a local connection and I can transfer files at 100 base lan speed!

Woohooo!
Add this to the How-To


----------



## WinterEC (Aug 29, 2002)

Paul (or Kilowatt),

Will this work with systems that use DHCP to assign their IP address too?  I'm having the same problem transferring files between my Cube and new Dual 867.  Both are connected to a hub, which is in turn uplinked to my Cable modem.  But when I try to transfer files between the system it's only transferring them at internet speeds (which is quite disappointing).

Is there a howto on ifconfig somewhere in the linux world or something?  

quote:
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kilowatt...you rule. 

Kilo showed me how to add another IP address to the ethernet cards in the macs: 

quote:
------------------------------------------------------------------------

ifconfig en0 alias 192.168.1.101 255.255.255.0
------------------------------------------------------------------------

do this for all of the machines on the switch and now they have a local subnet mask. When I connect via AFP://192.168.1.xxx it is a local connection and I can transfer files at 100 base lan speed! 

Woohooo! 
Add this to the How-To
__________________
-Paul Wieland

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks,
Jason Cox


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Aug 30, 2002)

Yeah, this is eactly what you need to do. This command will bind another IP and subnet mask to your ethernet card, creating a LAN. Add a 192 address to both machines [different addresses of course] and then you can use the 192 IP when transfering files.


----------



## WinterEC (Sep 1, 2002)

Is there a way to set it up so the machines do this automatically on startup each  time?

What file do I have to alter to get this to happen?  Seems like in Linux there were startup config files where you could do things like this.   Any ideas?

Also, when I make this alias, it works like a charm.  However, the IP address alias doesn't show up as an option in the Go>Connect To Server listings (I do have it set as a "favorite" though, which keeps me from having to manually type it each time, at least).  Is there some way to correct this problem?

Thanks again,
Jason Cox


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm afraid I don't have a good answer for either of your questions.  There is probably a very simple way to make it bind the 192 address for you, but I'm not sure which file you have to edit.

As for the Connect to server thing, that _never_ works right. Even when you're on a real lan, it never shows other machines there and I have no idea why. Just like the "Network" icon in the finder next to your hard disks....there is never anything listed there either....I'm not sure what it's purpose is.

If you figure either of these things out, please post it here, I'd like to know


----------

